# Does anybody use a brush cleaner?



## MikePote (May 20, 2015)

A couple years ago I worked for a guy that would occasionally soak his brushes overnight in some nasty solvent based brush cleaner. They came out nearly brand new every time, no matter how bad they were when they went in. I cant figure out what the heck it was so looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

There are several available. I don't know brands but they are usually not hard to find. But you're really better off buying a new brush.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ya, look into buy Wooster silver tips for less then $4 bucks when buying per case at the pro shows. You can pnly get a few months out them but who cares at that price.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PRC said:


> There are several available. I don't know brands but they are usually not hard to find. But you're really better off buying a new brush.


I agree, that brush cleaner stuff was really hard on the brush. It did make them good dusters.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Boco said:


> Ya, look into buy *Wooster silver tips* for less then $4 bucks when buying per case at the pro shows. You can pnly get a few months out them but who cares at that price.


Have you tried the semi-oval Silver Tips? Unlike the others, they are not bargained priced.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Silver_Tip_Semioval_Angle_Sash_p/5226.htm

I've only used real stiff brushes in the semi-oval style, sort of curious to know how an extra soft formulation works holding all that paint.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably lacquer thinner or DA. 

Just give you brushes a good wash with water with rinse with water and DA. Works good.


----------



## MikePote (May 20, 2015)

Im just going to pony up and replace them. About a year ago when I went into business for myself I bought a dozen 3" oval purdys and 6 2.5" angles. I should have replaced them a few months ago but im a cheap ass. Thanks guys!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> Have you tried the semi-oval Silver Tips? Unlike the others, they are not bargained priced.
> 
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Silver_Tip_Semioval_Angle_Sash_p/5226.htm
> 
> I've only used real stiff brushes in the semi-oval style, sort of curious to know how an extra soft formulation works holding all that paint.


 I have seen the Wooster oval but never used them. The only time I ever use oval is for Fine paints of Europe, which I use Omega brushes. . Other then the FOP if I am going to spend cash on a brush its going to be a Corona.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Anyone heard of or used Dizzolve? I've used a few bottles. Brought the brushes back to life. A lot more pleasant than the solvent stuff you can get at Home Depot.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

No. I like new brushes. Back in the day I used a product called "Save a brush" Came in a powder form and actually worked very well. These days, I just toss them.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

SW has the "brush trade in" going from time to time. Bring your old brush in and get a new one instead. No need to spend money on brush cleaners


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Woodland said:


> No. I like new brushes. Back in the day I used a product called "Save a brush" Came in a powder form and actually worked very well. These days, I just toss them.


I have a bunch a half used bags laying around the shop and a few containers of the liquid that still have some life left in them.

It's funny, I'm at the point where if my brushes don't get cleaned day of with plain old water and a drop of dish soap, then they don't get cleaned at all.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Once or twice a year i open up a bottle of krudkutter in a 2gallon bucket and add a little bit of water. I brush them twice a day to decrease the amount of paint and let the new areas get soaked. By end of the weekend any paint of the bristles is completely gone. I've got about six brushes right now and maybe 3 of them i've had since 2012 when i started!


----------

